# Nap Kill Zone!! anyone try them yet..



## Mike4282 (Jul 25, 2010)

I was thinking about using these this year.. Any opinions?


----------



## stinky reinke (Dec 13, 2007)

I've shot Rage for the last 6 years, but I'm going to give killzones a try this year.


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

I tryed them. Last wednesday i took a front quartering shot on a buck @10 yards with a killzone. I caught scapula and the broadhead stopped.... Arrow snapped off right behind the broadhead. Was kinda pissed at the time at the broadhead but decided mechanicals and shoulder blades dont go together and totaly blamed myself for the shot....

Last friday i get to work and a fellow worker had called in b/c he was looking for a deer he shot thursday night. He was also using killzones.... 

This past sunday i smacked a doe with a fixed blade. Almost the same exact front quartering shot i hit the buck with. My fixed blade blew through her with ease...

Today, was finally able to talk tomy co-worker about what happened with the deer he shot. His response= killzones suck! He showed me the picture of the doe he shot. He was ground hunting and put an absolute perfect shot on adoe @ about 17 yards. The arrow only penetrated about 10"...


----------



## bigal06 (Jul 11, 2010)

I shot a 9pt last night that was at least 3.5yrs old. Killzone worked flawlessly. Shot was 24yds, broadside, got full penetration, but not a complete pass through. I am shoot a carbon element rkt, 73lbs, 28" draw, with easton fmj 400, tipped with the trophy tip killzone.







That picture was taken this am, after it has been raining for about 3 hrs. It left the best blood trail I have ever seen. I will continue to use the killzone after my experience last night.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## rob0311 (May 11, 2012)

shot a deer on the 22nd of oct. used the nap killzone because my archery shop didnt have the rages i was using.heard of complaints about penetration and about the broadhead not opening after i got home and looked up the reviews, i was kind of worried. well i had a deer at 32 yds quartering pretty good. i watched my noctournal hit where i wanted, last 3 ribs and with a loud crack i watched it run off with my arrow hanging out. but i knew i hit opposite shoulder. came home ate dinner went back out and found the most enourmous blood trail and found the deer with ease. the entry hole was big and i believe it performed flawless. ive shot grim reapers for years and swithed to rages but was not a fan of the o rings. the killzones do open harder than rage but looking at the hide it did not have any issues. im shooting a strothers wrath 71# 28.5" and chrono at 283fps. it did the job for me but im a believer in shot placement over cutting size but i was impressed by the instant blood and ease of tracking.


----------



## stinky reinke (Dec 13, 2007)

All my arrows are tipped with killzones, but still waiting to take a shot.

How do you like that WRATH?? Sweet @#$ Bows


----------



## rob0311 (May 11, 2012)

well i really never owned a brand new bow. so i didnt know what i was missing out on compared to my fred bear xtreme every bow i shot felt great. but after shooting g5s matthews bowtech hoyt and about every other bow i seen, the wrath had the smoothest draw and great backwall. the release felt like nothing even happens no jump or kick in my hand. i put a HHA optimizer sight on it a qad ultrarest and a beestinger stabilizer and shooting easton bloodline 330's its shooting 283fps. the sight it pretty slick. after sighting it in i backed right out to 75 yds and was shooting about a 10'' group. not that i take shots that far but i feel very confident out to 40 on a relaxed deer. the bow is super quiet right from the factory. overall i really like it. shot a doe in early season with it she never knew what happened til she went to sleep walking away at 25 yds after a 15 yd heart shot from the ground. it was a tossup between the wrath and z7 tactical extreme but i did not like the fat ***** factory grip on the z7.


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

rob0311 said:


> well i really never owned a brand new bow. so i didnt know what i was missing out on compared to my fred bear xtreme every bow i shot felt great. but after shooting g5s matthews bowtech hoyt and about every other bow i seen, the wrath had the smoothest draw and great backwall. the release felt like nothing even happens no jump or kick in my hand. i put a HHA optimizer sight on it a qad ultrarest and a beestinger stabilizer and shooting easton bloodline 330's its shooting 283fps. the sight it pretty slick. after sighting it in i backed right out to 75 yds and was shooting about a 10'' group. not that i take shots that far but i feel very confident out to 40 on a relaxed deer. the bow is super quiet right from the factory. overall i really like it. shot a doe in early season with it she never knew what happened til she went to sleep walking away at 25 yds after a 15 yd heart shot from the ground. it was a tossup between the wrath and z7 tactical extreme but i did not like the fat ***** factory grip on the z7.


I think you r in the wrong thread....


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

pass through (rib) shot at 25 yds. 

Tracked for over one mile in creek, & swamp. Blood trail was mediocre at best. All the time tracking I was thinking "that @#$^&$& mechanical. I'll never shoot them again"

But at recovery, the exit wound was more than adequate with a baseball size chunk of lung hanging out. I just dont have a clue how it managed to go so far after being hit.
After examining the deer the arrow just didnt hit any major vessels. Cant fault the NAP for that.

I'll be using them again. In fact, with the help of the luminok I found the arrow in the grass (still lit) and after cleaning you cant tell it from a brand new unused blade !


----------

